# $156k worth of Nikon gear stolen.



## D_Rochat (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just browsing the website from the dark side and came across this article. They have a list of $156k worth of gear stolen out of a van in Dublin. What would one even do with most of this stuff? If you take prototype gear out in the open, you're going to get noticed. 

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/02/15/nikon-nps-roadshow-gear-stolen-worth-100k-including-d4-d800.aspx/


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, I'd hate to be the guy in charge of transporting that equipment... he's probably going to be looking for a new job very soon. What you do is wait until it's not prototype gear before using it in public, or just put a piece of tape over the model... say you're an advanced tester and can't comment beyond that.

On another note... anybody know the schedule and route for the Canon van?

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## cfargo (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> Wow, I'd hate to be the guy in charge of transporting that equipment... he's probably going to be looking for a new job very soon. What you do is wait until it's not prototype gear before using it in public, or just put a piece of tape over the model... say you're an advanced tester and can't comment beyond that.
> 
> On another note... anybody know the schedule and route for the Canon van?
> 
> I can dream, can't I?



It wouldn't help you having their schedule as the Canon staff are smart enough to not leave their gear in a van overnight.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I was just browsing the website from the dark side and came across this article. They have a list of $156k worth of gear stolen out of a van in Dublin. What would one even do with most of this stuff? If you take prototype gear out in the open, you're going to get noticed.
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/02/15/nikon-nps-roadshow-gear-stolen-worth-100k-including-d4-d800.aspx/


Happened after CR guy left Dublin :-X


oh, and they stole the van, not the equipment. The equipment just happened to be inside, and went along with the van.

So whether they were after the equipment, or were trying to get a van and got a shitload of equipment, we will not know...

either way, the van driver will be in a tonne of trouble if he stopped somewhere for donuts and coffee when it happened...


----------



## Rampado (Feb 17, 2012)

this thief is an easy catch... he will try to sell the equipment...


----------

